# [MD5] 2 hashs différents... Huh ?(raie-zolu)

## bulki

Bonjour,

l'autre jour, j'ai fait:

```

$ echo salut | md5sum 

6aba532a54c9eb9aa30496fa7f22734d  -

```

Pour avoir le hash md5 qui correspond à salut.

Maintenant, en allant sur ce site:

http://gdataonline.com/makehash.php

et que je tape "salut" j'obtiens un tout autre hash:

3ed7dceaf266cafef032b9d5db224717

Huh  :Confused:  ? j'ai pas compris la subtilité ! L'erreur doit être dans ma commande md5sum...Last edited by bulki on Thu Sep 08, 2005 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu oublies un petit détail dans ta commande : echo ajoute un saut de ligne.

Pour avoir le hash du mot salut :

```

echo -n salut | md5sum

```

----------

## yoyo

Bon, je viens de faire quelques tests et tout dépend de la façon dont tu considères les données d'entrées.

Illustration : 

```
% echo salut | md5sum --text

6aba532a54c9eb9aa30496fa7f22734d  -

% md5sum  --string=salut

3ed7dceaf266cafef032b9d5db224717  "salut"
```

Le manuel est ton ami.   :Wink: 

En gros vous avez raison tous les deux sauf que le site donné considère les entrées comme une chaîne de type "string" et toi comme un fichier texte (subtile différence).

Enjoy !

----------

## kernelsensei

```
$ md5sum  --string=salut

md5sum: option non reconnue « --string=salut »

```

muuufff !!  :Sad: 

```
$ md5sum --version

md5sum (GNU coreutils) 5.3.0

Écrit par Ulrich Drepper et Scott Miller.

Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

Ce logiciel est libre; voir les sources pour les conditions de

reproduction. AUCUNE garantie n'est donnée; tant pour des raisons

COMMERCIALES que pour RÉPONDRE À UN BESOIN PARTICULIER.

```

----------

## nonas

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ md5sum  --string=salut
> 
> ...

 Chez moi ça fonctionne sur la 5.2.1

```
nonas@gentop ~ $ md5sum --string=salut

3ed7dceaf266cafef032b9d5db224717  "salut"

nonas@gentop ~ $ md5sum --version

md5sum (coreutils) 5.2.1

Written by Ulrich Drepper and Scott Miller.

Copyright (C) 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

nonas@gentop ~ $ echo -n salut | md5sum 

3ed7dceaf266cafef032b9d5db224717  -

```

----------

## bulki

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bon, je viens de faire quelques tests et tout dépend de la façon dont tu considères les données d'entrées.
> 
> Illustration : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hum... 

J'ai regardé un peu le man page... Y'a rien la dedans... :/

```

$ md5sum --help

Usage: md5sum [OPTION] [FILE]...

  or:  md5sum [OPTION] --check [FILE]

Print or check MD5 (128-bit) checksums.

With no FILE, or when FILE is -, read standard input.

  -b, --binary            read files in binary mode (default on DOS/Windows)

  -c, --check             check MD5 sums against given list

  -t, --text              read files in text mode (default)

The following two options are useful only when verifying checksums:

      --status            don't output anything, status code shows success

  -w, --warn              warn about improperly formated checksum lines

      --help     display this help and exit

      --version  output version information and exit

The sums are computed as described in RFC 1321.  When checking, the input

should be a former output of this program.  The default mode is to print

a line with checksum, a character indicating type (`*' for binary, ` ' for

text), and name for each FILE.

Report bugs to <bug-coreutils@gnu.org>.

 in RFC 1321.  When checking, the input

should be a former output of this program.  The default mode is to print

a line with checksum, a character indicating type (`*' for binary, ` ' for

text), and name for each FILE.

Report bugs to <bug-coreutils@gnu.org>.

```

La page man c'est la même chose... Huh... en tout cas merci tout le monnde  :Very Happy: 

@NetFab: j'avais pas pensé que echo ajoutait un saut de ligne... merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est resolu en francais svp, a la limite, sans accents c'est pas grave, mais bon ... pas de rai-zolu quoi  :Razz: 

----------

